# Cricket Sweater: Opinions?



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...ch=true&hasPagination=false&parentPage=family What do you think?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I wear a lot of stuff that is considered "funny", I even received my Cravat in the mail Monday but I cannot find a reason to get a cricket sweater. I would never wear one. IMO they don't look good under a blazer, look silly with chinos and cords and strange over button downs. Doesn't work for me.

Buy more bows.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I own one cricket sweater, and I love it. Duck is correct when he says that you can only wear it by itself. They are far too bulky for any other wear, unless you buy a blazer one size up just for wearing with your sweater.

I like the RL sweaters lately, but I'm not sure if $111 is worth it to me.


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

As usual, I guess I will offer a contrarian view. I really like tennis sweaters. I think they are a classic casual look. There are even some good pictures from Apparel Arts from back in the 1930s(?) showing them.

The RL one looks very nice. It has the classic colors and a nice cut. At about $100 for a hand knit sweater, it is probably a pretty fair deal also.

I briefly considered it, but since I have an old BB wool version and two other cotton ones, I dont really need a 4th. 

If you do a search, I think dpihl did a thread including many other sources for comparison. One English company even let you design your own.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

There is always the option of getting one made of cotton. I have one mady by Brooks that I wear often in tha fall. Yes under a blazer - maybe because it's not so bulky as it's cotton.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Duck said:


> I wear a lot of stuff that is considered "funny", I even received my Cravat in the mail Monday but I cannot find a reason to get a cricket sweater. I would never wear one. IMO they don't look good under a blazer, look silly with chinos and cords and strange over button downs. Doesn't work for me.
> 
> Buy more bows.


I agree with you. I had one, but I never really wore it. My wife thought it looked fine, but it just didn't look right to me. Same goes for fedoras.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

I just received a wool cricket sweater that I just ordered off ebay. Brooks Brothers, shetland wool. It smells of mothballs right now, but that's nothing Skyland Cleaners can't fix. 
I had to wear those all the time as a kid, and during my teens I really thought they were awful. Since then, I have come around a little with these, but I must concur with Duck: it looks great by itself, but with what does one wear it? Sweaters like this remind me of that scene in "Trading Places" when those 4 guys are at the squash courts singing some old fraternity song. In short, it looks like a parody of trad.
I still bought one, though, because some part of me thinks that they're awesome.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

The ambivalence here is duly noted, and I must admit I share it. I'm thinking cotton might be the way to go or perhaps I should learn to play tennis and then, feeling as if I deserved a reward, I could buy the sweater. Actually, my sweater investment these days is in cashmere. I feel like I get the biggest bang for my buck because I can wear it 9 months a year.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to go with the PRO side of this one. I have always liked these, but then again I like traditional sports wear in general, such as tennis whites and jack purcells. If you think you can pull it off, then go for it. I think it would look ok under a navy jacket, and definitely alone with a white BD or polo.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

not a fan of cricket sweaters. big fan of cricket sweater vests.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I've seen so many people pull off those sweaters perfectly that I'd like to get one for myself in the near future. They are so impeccably preppy!


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

I bought one a year ago, and finally mustered up the courage to wear it a couple weeks ago (on campus). I think it looks great with what I wear, chinos and OCBDs. It's very loud and very effeminate. You will get looks, many of them quizzical (typically, it's a look of, who is this guy?, accompanied by furrowed eyebrows). But all the girls (worth your time) will find it adorable! 

You can always tone it down by wearing a blazer or sport coat over it.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

post a picture, asher.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

AsherNM said:


> I bought one a year ago, and finally mustered up the courage to wear it a couple weeks ago (on campus). I think it looks great with what I wear, chinos and OCBDs. It's very loud and very effeminate. You will get looks, many of them quizzical (typically, it's a look of, who is this guy?, accompanied by furrowed eyebrows). But all the girls (worth your time) will find it adorable!
> 
> You can always tone it down by wearing a blazer or sport coat over it.


I think loud and effeminate is a little overstated. I mean, I can't remember the last time I saw a woman _or_ man wearing one of these sweaters. But it's definitely affected (in the sense of "artificially genteel") IMO.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Tennis/cricket sweaters seem to command quite the premium on eBay, so some folks must like them. I've got one from Polo I've never worn, and I really should sell it before it ends up as moth food.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Pgolden said:


> The ambivalence here is duly noted, and I must admit I share it. I'm thinking cotton might be the way to go or perhaps I should learn to play tennis and then, feeling as if I deserved a reward, I could buy the sweater. Actually, my sweater investment these days is in cashmere. I feel like I get the biggest bang for my buck because I can wear it 9 months a year.


For what it's worth, I saw the cotton sweater in person and was underwhelmed.

I doubt that I'd ever wear one of these myself, but it I were to change my mind, I'd save up for the Grass Court sweater.

EGF


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I like them, and I don't think they are _always_ an affectation. There are still plenty of clubs that require whites for tennis and squash, and lots of recreational cricket clubs that wear these sweaters as a matter of course. Definetly a bit costumey, but at the right age, with the right level of confidence, and in the right circumstances, definetly worth getting.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I like it, and think the price is fair. I think that it could come across as a bit affected, though, especially if you don't play cricket or tennis. But then, I suppose if that standard was applied to everything boat shoes would be out for most of us! 

I say, if you like it, buy it--and enjoy wearing it! My suspicion is that you'll only look affected if you *feel* affected in it. So, don't--it's just a nice sweater, after all!


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I've got one in navy with burgundy trim from BB, I wear it with a reptile badged white polo, Bills shorts, and Quoddy mocs. Don't know about white.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

A squire's take on cricket sweaters. I threw it on before lashing the hounds for digging up the flower pots.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the linen number from Brooks, isn't it? I debated for a while but passed in the end... couldn't pull it off. C'est la vie.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

The Squire, of course, has it right. It's a more casual presentation than the chap in the advert with the tie. Our friend looks like a fellow has pulled on a sweater to go out and, say, beat his dogs, rather than donned a costume. 
If the first thing one notices is "cricket sweater" it's too; if you look like a guy in sweater, it's fine.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Polo had a great one last year, in a dark cream (I find the white a little too stark) thick wool, but then put these frayed up wool patches on the elbows, which forced me to take a pass on an otherwise great looking sweater. I wouldn't wear one in white personally, just looks too costumey.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was astonished last night at work when a client at the rehab appeared at dinner in a cricket sweater (in a sort of off-white color - I'll have to ask for a closer look next week).

Not only that, when one of the mooks tried to make a funny - "Hey, Mr. Rogers called and he wants his sweater back" - this guy said "Wrong, Mr. Rogers wore cardigans, and if you open your yap again I'll #%&@! your @#!$&, you #@$!%ing @%$&*!"

Or words to that effect.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Nice sweater, Squire. I think I'm going to opt for a vest eventually, or perhaps the blue in cotton.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Official American Humane Society "Canine Whisperer" model positive reinforcement paraphernalia.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

"If the first thing one notices is "cricket sweater" it's too [much?] ; if you look like a guy in sweater, it's fine."
The cricket sweater, especially in the original color combination of cream with navy/burgundy trim, can't help being noted as such.

It seems more 'GTH' than affected. My Australian lit teacher did say the day I wore it that I'm 'looking very British today' (along with a blue ocbd, navy 3/4 barbour and moleskin trousers and a union jack creeping out of an inside coat pocket, from an event the night before). And besides, it's just one among many sweaters to throw on.

Sorry, don't have a camera, and no one has photographed me with it on, yet.

I've seen a few girls wear cricket sweaters, and once saw a ~55 year old gent in a dining hall with one.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I love the look! Had a few in high school while playing cricket for the school and bought the one below last year from BB but have barely worn it more than a couple of times.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

^ I've got a sweater something that; a Lacoste from the previous incarnation.

These sweaters look great - in the right setting. They're obviously best for "sporty" activities like tennis, golf, etc in cool weather. Since I play neither, mine sees very little use. I tend to bring it out for watching my boys' weekend soccer matches. I have also used it as a "warmup" for my own matches, with the expected snide comments from teammates.

They're really most appropriate for the kind of Spring and Summer weather they have in the UK. We only have that weather for about two weeks in April in Tennessee. In short, an atractive but relatively useless garment.

Scott


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought one of these creatures on our honeymoon in Bermuda several years ago and I've probably tried to wear it a dozen or more times and I've pulled it off each time before leaving the house. I don't know why I can't wear it but I just can't. Looks okay on the right person I suppose but I'm not the Right Person.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

The Polo look is too formal. However, those who like it could combine it with BB Black Fleece - truly Thom Browne's schooldays!

IMHO, cricket sweaters are for cricket. They look best with white shirts and trousers. Kent & Curwen had some in the Conduit Street window at the weekend but I would prefer one in my team's colours.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Just received an Alan Paine made in England wool cricket sweater from ebay. My take:

With wide wale cords and blue oxford



If that's not preppy enough for you, add a regimental tie and a tweed jack'



If you want to scream GTH, replace the tweed with a blazer and replace the cords with flannels, or..........tartan flannels!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow Tilt, great look.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, Tilt, that looks fantastic. Care to reveal your source for the jacket and cords?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Outstanding. I am partial to the cricket sweater and think the ensemble you put together is a classic. Nice job.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

tew said:


> Yeah, Tilt, that looks fantastic. Care to reveal your source for the jacket and cords?


Thanks guys.

jacket = vintage J.Press brown/black herringbone
cords = ralph lauren, uncuffed, in wheat color.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

As these sweaters go it's a nice look. But still, the sweater's horizontal stripe makes your midsection look bigger than it probably is.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey, Tilt, lookin' sharp in your V-neck. I'd wear one if I could...regional frowns and physique keep me from it. I'd keep the jacket on though if I were you---undeserving 'pear shape' and all. Study the photos if you think I'm bluffing. You look like Mayweather in the last shot--sharp, friend.

edit--in case you weren't sure---> https://floydmayweather.net/


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Untilted said:


> Just received an Alan Paine made in England wool cricket sweater from ebay. My take:
> 
> With wide wale cords and blue oxford
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------

